# dog chewed cabinet corner piece how to fix?



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

If you still have the dog, don't fix the cabinet. Dog needs fixing first.

Then...... Probably only stainable wood putty will work.


----------



## clueless9 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah its my mothers dog that I'm taking care of not very well trained at all. 

Thank you for responding!
How would I go about fixing it? Use the putty and mold it to the wood that's there then stain it? I have some of the long wood pieces he broke would I try to use those or just the putty?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd use just the putty. I would take a 3/16" to 1/4" drill, and sink some anchoring holes all around (within) the damaged parts.... about 3/8" deep... angled holes work well. Then I would FIRMLY pressure in a fat layer of putty with a stiff putty knife. Make it all fatter and a bit thicker than you need. After it dries, sand it into a perfect shape with a sanding block.

Angle the bottom edges a little so that future moving of the cabinet does not catch the floor and pop out the putty around the bottom of the leg.

Can't tell from the photos, but if that's painted, they make some excellent epoxy patching putties that set like iron. Some even conveniently come in tubes. JB Weld comes to mind..... or any similar product. Only trouble is they MUST be painted. They won't take stains at all.

Your local Big Box store (HD or Lowes type) will have a whole wall full.

And they can sometimes be difficult to sand a lot. They really are HARD when they set up.


----------



## clueless9 (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome! We went to the home depot right away they had a bunch of products I ended up purchasing a product called "plastic wood" because it says on the container its sandable and stainable. thanks again! You were very helpful!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Test your stain on a scrap piece first! Putty does not often take stain as you might expect it to.

They sell products (again, HD) that will control stain absorption. For a few bucks, this might be worth looking into. I use Minwax PRE-STAIN Wood Conditioner. Not sure how it will work with your Plastic Wood.


----------



## clueless9 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh alright! would you recommend to use the pre stain stuff regardless? thanks again!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

clueless9 said:


> Oh alright! would you recommend to use the pre stain stuff regardless? thanks again!


Experiment with and without the Pre-Stain on a scrap covered with (and sanded, too) the Plastic Wood.


----------



## clueless9 (Aug 26, 2010)

okay cool that makes perfect sense thanks again!!!


----------

